# Running Gas Pipe Outside and Into Rear of Fireplace



## petiboy (Nov 17, 2008)

I have purchased a direct vent gas fireplace insert and want to run a gas pipe from my basement, outside and into the rear of my fireplace.  Also I want to install a sediment trap on the outside of the chimney becuase I have no room on the inside of the fireplace.  

Is it ok to run a gas pipe to the outside with a sediment trap prior to returning back inside to the fireplace ?,     I am kind of worried about water freezing if it builds up in the sediment trap.


----------



## Redox (Nov 19, 2008)

Outdoor gas lines are OK.  Don't worry too much about condenaste as utilities dry their gas before they pipe it to you.  Steel would be the best choice if there is any chance of damage.  Paint it to keep it from rusting and you will be good to go!

Chris


----------



## stoveguy13 (Dec 7, 2008)

you need to check local code but it is not legal to run a line from inside out and then back in i would the sediment trap inside the house


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 7, 2008)

Sediment traps (we call em drip tees) are generally installed where the line is first cut into, right after a shut-off. That way you can shut the gas down & clean the drip tee out if you think there's a reason to. If you tap the line inside the building, install your drip tee there. If you tap into the gas line directly coming off an outside meter bar, install the drip tee there. I've never seen codes specifying indoors or outdoors. The only thing I've seen on drip tees is a 3" minimum nipple length between the tee & cap...
YMMV...


----------

